# Remote Coder CASCC 24/7



## 1ASC-CODER (Sep 20, 2013)

ASC Coder available 24/7 time zone California.  CASCC experience ASC's,  Same day surgery, HOPS, some Inpatient, all specialties. Independent contracting available reasonable $$ per report. 


24 hr turn around time. Fulltme, partime, project work. 

 Please contact email florence.marsico@yahoo.com

CASCC
AAPC


----------



## MelaniaWard (Sep 24, 2013)

*Resume*

Florence, 
Can you forward me a copy of your resume to MRWard@xtendhealthcare.net.
Thanks
Melania


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Oct 5, 2013)

*Coder Resume*

Hi Melania

I sent you an e-mail. Hope to talk to you next week..

Thank you

Florence Marsico
CASCC


----------

